# 'Ασ' τα, μην τα συζητάς καλύτερα.



## stelingo

In my textbook there is a conversation between two people in a cafe, Marina and Mr Pangiotis. They are discussing shopping and prices.

Έδωσα εκατό ευρώ για ένα ζευγάρι αθλητικά παπούτσια.
 'Ασ' τα, μην τα συζητάς καλύτερα.

What does the second line mean? I've no idea what  'Ασ' τα means. The next bit seems to mean 'Don't talk about it worse'?


----------



## cougr

The second line says "just leave it, it's best you don't talk about it".

Sterlingo, remember this thread?


----------



## stelingo

Thanks. I still find Ασ' τα confusing, despite the thread.


----------



## cougr

stelingo said:


> Thanks. I still find Ασ' τα confusing, despite the thread.



As in the above context or did you have another case in mind?


----------



## sotos

The other meaning of "άσε" or "Ασ'τα" is in the other thread, about "άσε τί έπαθα σήμερα".


----------



## stelingo

Exactly. Άσε in the other thread doesn't seem to have the same meaning as the sentence in this thread.


----------



## ireney

The meaning is the same, the social conventions regarding the two phrases are different. ;Ασε always means "leave something". However in some cases (such as "άσε τί έπαθα σήμερα", while it theoretically means "leave what happened to me be" and therefore "let's not discuss what happened to me today", by social convention you are supposed to ask what happened and then listen (with the appearance at least of being sympathetic) to whatever woes befell that person. What _does _happen most of the times (and is socially acceptable) however is that the sufferer uses the phrase as a "you won't believe what happened to me today" or, more accurately as a "let me tell you what happened to me today" and launches into a description (often an excruciatingly detailed one) of his miserable day thus far.


----------



## stelingo

I see. I think I'm finally getting the hang of ασε.   Thanks.


----------

